# Genetic testing



## sydaloka (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi 

has anyone been doing genetic testing? 

has anyone looked into ccrm?

Thanks


----------



## cmonbaby1 (Oct 24, 2009)

What do you mean by doing genetic testing?  I'm not sure I understand.
x


----------



## sydaloka (Jun 22, 2009)

I was referring to cgh.


----------

